# Livery yards in Shropshire?



## chestnut cob (27 September 2008)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone can recommend any good livery yards in Shropshire?  Looks like I may be moving back up to home and as I haven't lived in that area for years, I have no idea where is good now!

I have friends on yards in the area but not sure they're offering what I'm looking for.  Any suggestions would be gratefully received 
	
	
		
		
	


	





If it helps, I would ideally like....

- Part livery min 4 days a week, 5 (mon-fri) most weeks.  Would ideally like it to be flexible though as if I'm working from home then I like to be on assisted DIY
- Good facilities - ie reasonable sized school with decent surface, all year TO unless weather is too awful to go out (most likely stabled at night in winter and during the day in summer)
- I understand that I have to pay to get good facilities etc but I don't really want to pay out a mortgage everything month...

Thanks!


----------



## vivienne1 (27 September 2008)

where about in Shropshire?


----------



## chestnut cob (27 September 2008)

I'm going to be in Telford but there isn't much that way other than the Wyke (but I am going to give them a call tomorrow to chat about the "combination livery" they offer...however I suspect I might go mad if I was based at a riding school!!).  I don't a bit of a drive as I'll mostly be full livery anyway.


----------



## JACQSZOO (28 September 2008)

My yard offers all that your looking for might be too far for you though.  Its in English Frankton, which is out towards Colemere (ellesmere).


----------



## MurphysMinder (28 September 2008)

There's a new livery yard opened on the N Shropshire/cheshire border.  Again it might be too far for you but if any use I can try and find out more for you.  Most of the ones I know round the Telford area are DIY.


----------



## blackcob (28 September 2008)

The Wyke (from what I remember when I used to have riding lessons there) is pretty good. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm about eight miles from Telford although I wouldn't recommend the yard I'm at now except for its exceptional hacking opportunities, the livery is awful and we only put up with it because we are DIY anyway. 

The other one I would recommend is Berriewood, but that is more Shrewsbury way and might be too far.


----------



## Ashkadog (28 September 2008)

Memories!!!!! I learnt to ride at the Wyke, loved it, anyhow before I go off the point completely, what about Oaken Lawn? I had my horses there years but also moved about 11 years years ago so dont know how they are now. They are in Codsall,nr Wolverhampton, might be to far, there is also Kingswood (where they do the dressage) and sorry I cant remember any more. Now going off to remenise about the Wyke.


----------



## chestnut cob (28 September 2008)

Thanks.  I don't know Oaken Lawn, what's it like?  I don't mind a bit of a drive as planning on full livery anyway.  Kingswood's website says they're full...


----------



## chestnut cob (28 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
There's a new livery yard opened on the N Shropshire/cheshire border.  Again it might be too far for you but if any use I can try and find out more for you.  Most of the ones I know round the Telford area are DIY. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That would be really good if you can find out some more.  Don't mind a bit of a drive as full livery, but no more than about 30 mins.  It's a nightmare...when I wanted DIY all I could find were full and part spaces, now I want to pay someone a small fortune for full I can't find it!


----------



## Chumsmum (28 September 2008)

Hiya.  

I've never been on livery here but have heard good things about it - guessing you might be able to get there in 30 mins.

Park Farm - Quatt 

Also know another yard about 5 mins away from there - only thing is that it hasn't got a school but can offer part or assisted DIY livery, all year TO - 24/7 in summer, good hacking.

PM me if you want details


----------



## gemmahodgkinson (28 September 2008)

have PM'd you


----------



## chestnut cob (28 September 2008)

Thank you, it sounds fab!


----------



## MurphysMinder (28 September 2008)

Their website is www.bramblelivery.co.uk.  Only recently opened so haven't heard much feedback but looks good.  Would probably be about 30 mins from north side of Telford so may be a bit far.  Two local riding clubs are www.telfordridingclub.co.uk and www.wrekinnorth.co.uk.  The secretaries might now of local yards.


----------



## chestnut cob (28 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Their website is www.bramblelivery.co.uk.  Only recently opened so haven't heard much feedback but looks good.  Would probably be about 30 mins from north side of Telford so may be a bit far.  Two local riding clubs are www.telfordridingclub.co.uk and www.wrekinnorth.co.uk.  The secretaries might now of local yards. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Bit far I think but it's good to know it's there.  I just can't believe how difficult it is to get full livery!  I want to pay someone about 4x as much as DIY and they don't want my money!!


----------



## MurphysMinder (29 September 2008)

We're at a show in Telford on Sunday so will ask about a bit. Think you are right though,  most people have DIY round here.Good luck with your search, and welcome to sunny Shropshire


----------

